# M50, Exposure meter does not seem to tie into the focal point.



## Rocky (Dec 4, 2018)

I just found out that exposure measurement does not tie to the focal point. In the same scenery, I can set the focal point to bright, or dark area, the exposure still come up the same. The dark is still dark , the bright is still bright, under both cases. That is true for P, Tv and Av. Is there a set up problem? The meter is set to "Evaluation mode". If I remember it right, The M and M2 have the exposure meter tied to the focal point. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Mark3794 (Dec 4, 2018)

Do you mean that your camera doesn't change shutter speed (in Av) if you change focus point? I just tried on my m50 and the exposure changes if i set another focus point.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 4, 2018)

The shutter speed changes less than 1stop between setting the focal point between the dark object and the bright subject with the SAME SCENERY


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2018)

Its averaging the area of the whole image around the focus point. That means a smaller change in exposure for some scenes. I tried my R just now because it is laying here. In the P mode with auto ISO, it changes exposure from 1/125 f/2.8 ISO 500 for a light object, and then moving the focus point to a adjacent black object, the exposure becomes 1/125 f/2.8 ISO 2500. The difference is very obvious on the lcd. A change of slightly over 2 stops.

Then, with a slightly different distance, I selected Av with ISO fixed at 400, f/2.8, and the shutter went from 1/100 to 1/25 or 2 stops. 

The difference was likely due to me being further away the 2nd time, so there was a different average calculated.

In both cases, the difference was very obvious on the LCD.

My SL2 and my 5D MK IV in live view operate the same way.


It is possible that there is a setting that affects it, or the camera has a problem. I use single point AF and exposure sim on.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 5, 2018)

Mt Spokane, Thanks. I tried to focus on the computer screen and the dark shelf below the computer table. I got a change of over 2 stop. I was spoiled by the 40D that the focus points also acts as spot meter even at evaluation metering. Therefore the reading between drak object and bright object in huge. Sometimes that can ruin the picture. Now the M50 is really acts like evaluation metering and let us "tilt" the balance slightly and give you acceptable picture whether you point to dark part or bright part of the scenery, except the light bulb or computer screen.
Another accidental finding, large focus aquare focus faster than small focus square at non-ideal situation, e.g. bright computer screen, not so brightly lit room etc.


----------

